# Is it normal for betta fins to tear slightly?



## starryeyed567 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a half moon betta in this aquarium:

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29008-Waterfall-Globe-Aquarium/dp/B004B2ZMLK

I picked that aquarium because it comes with a filter and other reviewers said it was great for betta fish. My betta seems to be extremely happy. He swims and fluffs up whenever we come in the room. And he eats like a little piggy.

I got my betta fish from a private shop in town that is praised for its excellent quality. My betta fish did not have a single imperfection I could find. But now his fins are ripped slightly. You can't tell unless you put your nose up to the glass and really examine him, but those few tiny rips are there.

He used to have a sponge bob pineapple hut, but I removed it. There are no other decorations in the tank now.

I have monitored him for about a month, and whenever a rip repairs there is always another somewhere else. They are so tiny that my boyfriend says I am just paranoid. He says that the betta lived in a tiny cup for all of its life, and this is the first time it has ever gotten to swim around. He thinks that the tearing is natural, and we should just put a bit of aquarium salt in the tank to prevent fin rot.

Your thoughts?

Oh, one last thing. He is placed in the kitchen next to the fridge. Could the frequency be stressing him out?

I would really appreciate any help. It seems to be a tiny problem, but I'm worried about infection.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As long as you are doing the weekly water changes, then you won't really have to worry about fin rot forming. AQ salt won't prevent it- all it does is in time, if over used will cause the bacteria and the fish to become resistant to the healing factors. Not to mention that in time, can harm the betta internally such as liver and kidney failure. AQ salt is best to use for specific problems, with daily 100% water changes and for a limited time of 10 days.

The filter could be too strong, causing the small tears.. or if you are taking him out for his water changes and using a net, the net could be causing the tears.

Here is a picture (from your link) of someone who baffled the filter for their betta.. you could probably even add an extra aquarium sponge in the outflow to slow it down as well. I would go ahead and add in decorations since it will make him feel more secure. The pineapple house should be just fine, a lot of people use it with their bettas.

But as long as the rips are minor, and healing on their own.. I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep up with the weekly water changes.. if you have Stress Coat you can add in a few drops along with the water conditioner (or use it as your main water conditioner) to help the regrowth of fins.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about him being next to the fridge, but you made it sound like your betta has no decorations in his tank. Sounds to me like he needs a place to hide. Give the aquarium a little bit of plant decoration or a small cave, it'll help reduce constant flaring which I've heard can cause tears. Also be careful that if you get artificial plants, that they are soft. A bettas fins will tear easy.


----------



## starryeyed567 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you guys for the advice! You are awesome. I am browsing this forum and learning a lot.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it might not be tears at all .. it could be that his rays are growing out and his fins haven't grown in yet .. especially if your saying they are very small tears .. i've noticed when my boys fins are growing .. their rays will stick out first then the webbing between the rays will fill in clear at first then change to their color


----------

